# to rush or not to rush (accelerator)



## glycerine (Jul 13, 2010)

I've started using thick CA, mostly because of an overturned piece that I needed to build back up.  But once I used it, I really liked using it because it seems to go on smoother and coats thicker.  But it takes so much longer to cure!!!  How many of you use accelerator with your CA finish?  So far, I have had great success with my finish, so I don't want to screw things up... but I would mind SPEEDING things up!  Any issues with using it and applying multiple layers?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 13, 2010)

We use a spray can and hold it about two feet away.  Very lightly hit the spray a couple of times so that the mist just very lightly falls on the blank as it is spinning on the lathe.  We then let it spin on the lathe for a minute or two before adding the next coat.  Also as pointed out a long time ago from Eagle, cigarette smoke also will cure CA.

*disclaimer*
This is not an endorsement to smoke, only stating fact.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 13, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> We use a spray can and hold it about two feet away. Very lightly hit the spray a couple of times so that the mist just very lightly falls on the blank as it is spinning on the lathe. We then let it spin on the lathe for a minute or two before adding the next coat. Also as pointed out a long time ago from Eagle, cigarette smoke also will cure CA.
> 
> *disclaimer*
> This is not an endorsement to smoke, only stating fact.


 

Seriously? And it leaves no residue? I don't smoke cigarettes. I do have a pipe that I smoke occasionally though.
Anyway, the accelerator that I have is in a plastic spray bottle, so I don't think will mist quite like a metal spray can will. Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been using the plastic pump bottle similar to what you're describing, but I have not used it with thick. I've been using 2P-10 Medium with accelerator after trying the Instabond Medium, and I find that the Instabond was much more likely to cloud up if just a little too much accelerator is used. The 2P-10 seems to be MUCH more forgiving for me. I have also used the accelerator on thin CA when I used it to seal the ends of the blank, and I would say that that would be a big mistake if you're using thin for a finish, as it bubbled, heated up, smoked, expanded, turned white, and drank all my beer...

My suggestion would be to grab some scrap (something medium dark, so you can see the finish, turn it round, give it a coat, and give it a squirt and see what happens.

I also keep the spray nozzle about 2 feet back and high, so the mist drifts down to the blank.


----------



## bradh (Jul 13, 2010)

I have started using accelerator in the last 6 months and I like it. It helps control the humidity variable that make CA so difficult to control as seasons change.

  Also, I think the high humidity in the breath rather than the cigarette smoke is causing the speed-up in cure time. I often just blow lightly on a blank to get the same effect and I am not a smoker. CA cures by reacting to acid-reducing compounds it gets from various sources but the main source is from moisture in the air or on surfaces. 
BLO or CA accelerator also provide the needed compounds to speed the curing reaction.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 13, 2010)

i've been using the spray pump accelerator with the med-ca, and have had no issues, other than bushings that keep needing to be checked for size. (Haven't saved up for Delrin ones yet)


----------



## glycerine (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 13, 2010)

I've had different results with different grades of CA, and with different accelerators.  The best outcomes have been with medium CA, and fast accelerator.  I have gotten cloudy spots when using mild (plastic safe) accelerator.  I have had occasional spots in thick CA as well.

One thing I do, is apply the CA with the lathe spinning at low speed and spray the accelerator (I use a pump) above the blank.  That way, the accelerator mists down over the glue.  If the pump happens to spit, the droplets usually miss the glue.

I've also noticed that thin CA will accelerate medium CA.  Sometimes, after laying down a couple layers of medium, I'll apply one of thin.  I find it hardens the glue deeper.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 13, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Seriously? And it leaves no residue? I don't smoke cigarettes. I do have a pipe that I smoke occasionally though.
> Anyway, the accelerator that I have is in a plastic spray bottle, so I don't think will mist quite like a metal spray can will. Where did you purchase yours?


 

Not meant as a plug but here is the info on the spray aerosol accelerator.  The brand is Pacer which makes the Zap line of CA.  Even though I sell EZ-Bond CA, I still use the Zap spray kicker as it is the only brand I know of that offers it in aerosol.  Again I hold the can about two feet from the spinning blank and aim about eight inches above it, so that the accelerator just slightly mists the blank.  I would guess that 2/3rds of what I put in the air does not hit the blank.  This is more of a moisture control thing as well as strating the hardening process.

5oz spray can:
http://www.kennedyhardware.com/zip-kicker-ca-accelerator-pc-50.html
2oz spray can:
http://www.kennedyhardware.com/zip-kicker-ca-accelerator-pc-50.html


----------



## Mark (Jul 13, 2010)

I've used both WC and PSI brands. I found both to be great additions to my shop. WC seems to work faster, but the PSI is fine too. Both are pump style. I've never found a clog or drip with either pump applicator.

Now, I don't lay down any CA without the accel, close at hand. Even gluing tubes, I hit both ends to keep it from moving in anyway shape or form.


----------

